
WWDC 2017: I Miss Steve Jobs and His 'Reality Distortion Field' - LiweiZ
http://www.zdnet.com/article/i-miss-steve-jobs-and-his-reality-distortion-field/
======
ddavis
I found myself becoming disinterested while watching the keynotes over the
past couple of years. They present _so many_ things now. I disagree with
author's opinion about the people on stage being on commission. I don't feel a
sales pitch; I just can't be interested in the number of things they're trying
to fit in to the keynotes these days. But hey, I'm sure there's a chunk of
people interested in each topic -- maybe they should think about moving some
things out of the keynote.

